# Air Filter for model H Tilitson Carburetor.



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2021)

So, what if anything, are you guys using for an air cleaner on your model H, Tilitson carburetors?
I haven’t been running my Whizzer with an air filter, just because I couldn’t find anything the was suitable for that type of carb, and the confined space that the filter resides in.
I’m just curious what everybody else is doing?
Any and all suggestions appreciated.
Thanks!

Marty


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2021)

an old whizzer pro told me to drill holes in the bottom of the repro cleaners...
I never did it.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 19, 2021)

Can this be use? Reminds me of a hotrod.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> Can this be use? Reminds me of a hotrod.
> 
> View attachment 1342145
> 
> View attachment 1342146



Resembles a velocity stack. No filtration tho...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2021)

I’ve been toying with this small motorcycle air filter, but so far the ability to fit it in has eluded me.





The trick, is getting something that can be attached to the carburetor body, but still swings out far enough to clear the motor mount stud, that is conveniently in the way.
If the adapter swings out too much, then you can’t access the mounting screws.
I’m thinking, something like, a two part, thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 19, 2021)

I used that same K&N filter on mine but have an adapter to angle the carburetor out from centerline.


----------



## whizzer1 (Jan 20, 2021)

I think I know a guy who knows a guy that could fix that right up


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2021)

Awesome!
I’ll check that guy out.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 3, 2021)

The problem with Whizzer carbs. is that they spit gas back out of the intake if they are run at speed.  I made a stainless washer mesh cover because of bugs massed in Door County WI. in the Summer. They don't work on a Carter.  Want one free? pm me-- free shipping.


----------

